# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  ZADAR- besplatan pregled autosjedalica

## bebelina

U Zadru ce se 14.07.2007 u vremenu od 09.00-11.00 odrzati besplatan pregled autosjedalica na parkiralistu sa zapadne strane hotela Zagreb!

Roditeljima će biti pruženi savjeti te praktična pomoć vezana uz pravilno korištenje i montiranje dječje autosjedalice. 

Molimo roditelje da sa sobom ponesu upute proizvođača te da svakako, ako mogu, povedu i dijete! 

Vidimo se!!! :D  :D

----------


## ninaXY

:D

----------


## Erin

:D  :D

----------


## Erin

:D  :D

----------


## bebelina

hop!

----------


## memole

:D

----------


## erina

Auuu a MM radi  :Sad:  
A kud baš tamo? U to vrijeme na Poluotoku gužva nemila...nadam se da je parkiralište rezervirano il nešto tako jer će biti jaaako tijesno :/

----------


## tinkie winkie

I mene muči parking....  :/

----------


## bebelina

Dobili smo parking kraj hotela na koristenje , a Obale i lucice su obecali oznaciti ga trakama i isprazniti.  Izabrali smo bas to mjesto jer sigurno svi znaju di je , lako je do njega doci , ima hlada , park ako netko zeli prosetat s djecom ...Nadam se bit ce dobro!

----------


## dijanam

> lako je do njega doci


uf, bas subotom ujutro i nije, ali kome je stalo, potrudit ce se   :Wink:  .

----------

